# First dedicated rip blade



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Sometimes, knowing they are using machined jigs for making things like saw blades, you wonder how something like that could happen. After the mistake of the platform the carbide sits on, then it had to make it through brazing. Then sharpening. Then it had to get past quality control. I know all companies make mistakes, but they are usually made by humans, not machines.


----------



## BasHolland (Jan 21, 2011)

Good review!
I still thinking of buying a Freud saw blade. 
Unbelieveble about the customer service! Did you get a message from Freud?

Greetz,
Bas


----------



## ebenewwork (Aug 2, 2009)

I've read the same, here at lumberjocks, a few months ago, at it was about a freud blade too


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Well now I have to go home and inspect my blades!


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

If they received your blade 10/2, and you received the replacement 10/9, I don't honestly don't see the problem.

If the package to you was shipped by any of the ground services, it was probably shipped the day after yours was received. Since they deserve time to open your package, look at the problem to decide on warranty status, and pack your replacement, that's quite good. In normal business, weekends don't count, so it took a day for them to turn it around, and three for the shipper to get it to you. I think that's excellent!

Remember… if you had purchased the blade from a brick and mortar, you could have had a replacement the same day. I can't believe Amazon would have turned your warranty claim around faster than Freud.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep. 7 days ain't bad. And while Freud perhaps didn't communicate particularly well or offer any sort of apology, they did come through with a new blade. I'd say they got it 95% right on this one. 
Glad you like the blade BTW.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind is that Freud is a manufacturer that does not sell direct.

In these types of situations, the retailer is normally the direct contact with the end user. That's why I give them high marks for efficiency, accepting Dnick's return directly, and understand why he probably would not be informed every step of the way.

Most manufacturers who don't retail would have directed Dnick directly back to Amazon.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Freud blades…never had any issues with them to date, so I haven't had to deal with CS.
I count 9 business days unless they didn't work / deliver on Columbus Day (Monday). They did well in my book : )


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

dnick, you'll find many good years of service from your Freud blade. I bought a 10" and an 8" (for the Shop Smith) and love the way they cut. Although I don't recommend it, my 10" has eaten a few screws without severe damage to the teeth that couldn't be be fixed with a sharpening. Happy ripping!!


----------



## dnick (Nov 17, 2011)

I think you are right. 7 days is not a bad turnaround. I just expected more. I thought that if they made a blade that could have caused me injury, had I not caught it, that they might send it air. What seemed unprofessional to me, was no notification that the blade was shipped & here's the tracking #. Every contact I had with Freud was initiated by me. I guess in this day & age I need to lower my expectations. I did pay for shipping to Freud. So I have a new blade, to replace a new blade , I'm out $13 shipping, & learned a lesson. Return to seller, not manufacturer & don't expect anyone to say, " sorry you were dissappointed, we're relieved you were not injured".


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Something to keep in mind…

Both of my local guys here in CT, Coastal Tool and Tools Plus, sell this blade every day for ~ $39. Neither of them have signage claiming a special deal, or even mentioning a "list price". Amazon is currently listing it for $35, with a "list price" of $59. I'd bet nobody ever pays $59 for this blade.

I'm not anti-Amazon, I buy plenty from them, but since you live in a highly populated area, I'll bet there's a retailer or two near you that can provide sparkling, on the spot, instant service.


----------



## dnick (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow. I wish I had been able to include this in original review.Used the replacement blade today. Cut slots for miter spline joints in 2 frames. One of the reasons I wanted flat tooth grind. Worked great. But the reason for the "wow" , is that I then resawed some 1 & 1/4" stock for the splines, & they were perfect. No saw marks, looked like they had been planed. Very impressive. Took me about 40 years to appreciate what a rip blade can do, instead of believing a combination blade can handle it all


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

You can very easily go back and edit your post at any time : )


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the review and the warning. It happens that I purchased two of them and didn't used them yet. And since they are still in their original wrapping, I'll check them before use. Thanks a lot.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------

